# Cabinetry Finished with Target coatings



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

used EM6500 (BM decorators white)
Clear coated with (superclear9000)

very happy with results.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks fantastic! You clear coated the wainscotting too?
HVLP?


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you. 
everything is clear coated.
I used a Kremlin


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have used Target coating a lot and have had great success with them. And yes, really nice looking work!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Gotdibz said:


> used EM6500 (BM decorators white)
> Clear coated with (superclear9000)
> 
> very happy with results.


Great looking work, dude!


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

added some before pictures, for those interested.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Gotdibz said:


> added some before pictures, for those interested.


Which Kremlin sprayer are you using? Which compressor? The shipping costs for Target coatings is the thing I'm concerned about. You also have to buy more than you need for obvious reasons. You can't exactly go to the nearest store if you are short a gallon. great work!

What primer did you use?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice! What primer did you use?

Also, I have a CATech air assisted airless. I can never keep those stupid flat tips clean. If I flush out the sprayer when I am done, they still clog up on me the next time I use them. I try leaving them in lacquer thinner, I tried the cleaning needles (they just break off in the tip and get stuck). Any tips?


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> Which Kremlin sprayer are you using? Which compressor? The shipping costs for Target coatings is the thing I'm concerned about. You also have to buy more than you need for obvious reasons. You can't exactly go to the nearest store if you are short a gallon. great work!
> 
> What primer did you use?


10C-18 sprayer. 20gal compressor I have laying around. I have not invested in a good compressor yet, surprisingly It works perfectly fine with it. FYI I've also used a pancake compressor when I was in bit of a pinch.

I always like to order 1 gallon extra, I rather not risk running short on paint, its happened to me plenty of times and it sucks since you cant just go and get another gallon.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Very nice! What primer did you use?
> 
> Also, I have a CATech air assisted airless. I can never keep those stupid flat tips clean. If I flush out the sprayer when I am done, they still clog up on me the next time I use them. I try leaving them in lacquer thinner, I tried the cleaning needles (they just break off in the tip and get stuck). Any tips?


Shellac Primer.

I hear nothing but good things about the CAT sprayers. 
Flat tips are a pain in the butt, I spend allot of my time cleaning the tips and making sure i dont let over-spray dry on them. I keep all my tips in a glass mason jar with lacquer. The cleaning needles are good to get any build up inside of the tip, I make use of all my cleaning brushes that come with those gun cleaning kits. If its a stubborn clog then I use my air compressor with a blow gun. I blow compressed air on both sides of the tip, that usually does it for me.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Look's good!


----------



## jcooperpainting (Apr 20, 2016)

impressed and inspired. Nice work :vs_cool:


----------



## Daniel2876 (Nov 30, 2018)

So good


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks great! What did you do about dust and /or overspray? I just did a huge kitchen and had a heck of a time with it.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

mug said:


> Looks great! What did you do about dust and /or overspray? I just did a huge kitchen and had a heck of a time with it.



air extractor and fans in windows (everything with filters attached to them)


----------



## Singular (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi there! Great looking job. I wonder what size of tip you use to drive 9300 or 9000 through Kremlin.
Should I use 02 or 03 tips for my Xcite gun. Also, no matter how well one cleans the rig after pigmented materials, there is still some residue left. Do you have a dedicated setup for clear coats?
Thank you


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Gotdibz said:


> air extractor and fans in windows (everything with filters attached to them)


I use box fans and attach a furnace filter to them. I use strips of velcro to fasten the filter onto the fans. You can buy velcro strips at home depot. 

I've never used an air extractor. How well do they work? What model?


----------

